# The Magdelen Papyrus



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi:

Back in 1994 the Rev. Dr. Carsten Thiede examined some fragments of a codex found at Magdalen College in Oxford. He recorded his findings in a book entitled Eyewitness to Jesus. The fragments (periscope) were originally dated around 200 AD. However, Dr. Thiede provides some rather good reasons to redate the fragments to around 68 AD. His argument is that these fragments are within the bounds of an eyewitness account to Jesus. That these portions may be among the first copies of Matthew's Gospel. If his findings hold up to academic scrutiny, then it will have a profound impact on Modern day Textual Criticism.

One of the major implications for this is that the reading in Matthew 26:22 in the Textus Receptus, "hekastos auton" is the reading found in the Magdalen fragments. The modern Greek text - following the "oldest mss" reads, "heis hekastos." The difference between the two is thus:

"hekastos auton" = "every one of them" found in the translations that use the Textus Receptus.

"heis hekastos" = "each one" (one after another) found in the modern translations using the modern text.

The interpretation of the text runs this way: Jesus had just said, "one of you will betray me." According to the Textus Receptus "every one" of the disciples jumped up and objected at once.

If the modern text is correct, then each of the disciples objected to Jesus' statement "one after another."

Here is a link to some information about this:

Carsten Theide : Eyewitness to Jesus (1996) Free Online Books @ PreteristArchive.com, The Internet's Only Balanced Look at Preterism and Preterist Eschatology

Blessings,

Rob


----------

